# Problem poinstalacyjny po wymianie procesora.

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Do czasu wymiany procesora z Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 na Intel Core 2 Quad wszystkie instalacje przebiegały bezproblemowo.

Problem pojawił się dziś, niedługo po wymianie procesora - ze sterownikami grafiki.

Jedyne co zmieniłem to MAKEOPTS="-j5" z 3.

Po instalacji sterowników nie mogłem załadować modułu co kończyło się komunikatem: `nvidia: Unknown symbol node_data (err.0)'

Reinstalacja jądra i mesy pomogła, X`y się podniosły, jednak pozostał nieznany mi błąd portage:

```

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.49

 *  - /usr/lib32/libnvidia-glsi.so.334.21

 *  - /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libEGL.so.1

 *  - /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libEGL.so.334.21

 *      used by /usr/lib32/egl/egl_gallium.so (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20131008)

 *      used by /usr/lib32/libcairo-gobject.so.2.11200.14 (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20131008)

 *      used by /usr/lib32/libcairo-script-interpreter.so.2.11200.14 (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20131008)

 *      used by /usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2.11200.14 (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20131008)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

```

Stosując się do zaleceń i wykonując @preserve-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries - nadal otrzymuję ten sam komunikat.

Jak rozwiązać ten problem?

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.5-ck x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.5-ck-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9550_@_2.83GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4048164 total,   1878648 free

KiB Swap:     995992 total,    995992 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 04 Mar 2014 03:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo roslin x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse4.1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /usr/X11R6/bin/startx"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse4.1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="256-color 7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apng audacious audiofile auto-hinter bash-completion berkdb bidi bl bluetooth bluez bluray bogofilter bs2b bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdparanoia cdr cleartype cli corefonts cpudetection cracklib crypt cue cups curl custom-cflags custom-cpuopts cvs cxx daemon dbus dga dirac divx double-precision dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerge enca encode extensions extras faac faad fat ffmpeg ffmpeg-mt flac flaccelt fluidsynth fontconfig foomaticdb fortran g3dvl gdbm gif gimp git gnutls gtk gudev hddtemp hwdb iconv imagemagick imlib input jack jpeg ladspa lame lib32 libcaca libnotify libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors logrotate loop-aes lua lua-cairo lua-imlib mad mbox minizip mmx mmx2 moc modplug modules mono mouse mp3 mpeg mpg123 mplayer multilib musepack ncurses netjack network newmousefocus nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ntfsprogs nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp optimisememory optimization osdmenu pam pcre perl plugins png ppds pvr python qt-static qt3support qt4 radio rar readline reiserfs rss rt rtmp ruby schroedinger script session slang sndfile sounds sox speex spell sqlite sse sse2 sse4 ssl ssse3 startup-notification strong-optimization subversion svg symlink system-ffmpeg tcpd tetex threads tiff tk truetype udev unicode usb userlocales v4l vaapi vdpau vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wavepack wavpack wma x264 xanim xface xft xml xprint xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="snd-usb-audio" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DVB_CARDS="dvb_usb_rtl28xxu" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

UPDATE:

Dopiero teraz spostrzegłem, że są to prawdopodobnie pozostałości po zeszłej wersji sterownika. Przeniosłem wskazane pliki do tempu, przeinstalowałem nvidia-drivers i zdaje się być wszystko w porządku.

----------

## SlashBeast

Spokojnie, to nie blad, to feature. Trzyma stare liby mimo nowszych pakietow by nie rozlecial Ci sie system na 'no shared lib'.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

SlashBeast - dzięki za wyjaśnienie. Przywróciłem te pliki.

----------

